# My ceiling moves in a wave pattern and not in a even line, I do not know how to fix.



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

TheUnhandyman said:


> Just got this house from my In-Laws and notice there was nob and tube in the house. I am in process of clearing it out. Up stairs is clear with new wiring. Took en off the plaster and found lats on the walls and ceiling. Small bedroom is smooth all around, but the Master bedroom ceiling is wavy.
> 
> If you stand on a latter against the wall you can see that the ceiling isn't smooth straight. How do I get this to be straight when i put up my new dry wall? Please help, because it seems that every corner of this house there's a problem.
> 
> ...


You should frame it out. Use metal stud framing and leave a gap of about 4" in the new ceiling for wiring to run through!:yes:!


----------



## TheUnhandyman (Jan 17, 2010)

*metal studs?*

Metal studs? that can help the wave in the ceiling?? How? I was going to add a ceiling fan in the room but with metal studs i cant though.


----------



## adave (Nov 20, 2007)

You can sister some 2 X 4s onto the joist to level out the ceiling.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

How wavy is "wavy"? And for what portion of the room?


----------

